
Ignore the Snobs, Drink the Cheap, Delicious Wine - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/opinion/sunday/ignore-the-snobs-drink-the-cheap-delicious-wine.html
======
webmaven
So, what do I do if my tastes are midway between the two?

I mean, I like sweet dessert wines on occasion, like a good muscat, but mostly
I would prefer wines that are just a _bit_ sweeter, just a _bit_ less bitter,
than the "good" wines, and I sure as heck _do_ appreciate complex flavors. I
like merlots, cabernets, petit syrahs, reislings, pinot noirs, and on and on.

Chardonnays often just hit you over the head with oaky vanilla flavor. Might
as well be drinking a cream soda.

For reference, I rarely drink sodas which are also too sweet, most of the time
I stick with either tea or just water. I also usually prefer hard ciders to
beer (which is also often too bitter to be enjoyable).

Oh, and I am _not_ a supertaster (I love broccoli, for example).

So, any wines out there that fit the bill?

~~~
toothbrush
What's that about broccoli? I like broccoli too, does that mean i have poor
taste?

~~~
webmaven
Supertasters are folks who are able to detect the presence of several more
compounds than "normal". A common indicator is a _dislike_ of certain foods
like broccolli (they taste unusually bitter to them).

